# لماذا يُلبس خاتم الزواج في الاصبع الرابع (البنصر)؟ مفجأه ليكم بجد



## ramyghobrial (10 يناير 2009)

*خاتم الزواج*










*هل تساءلت يوما لماذا يُلبس خاتم
**الزواج في الاصبع الرابع (البنصر)؟*
​
 *هناك تفسير جميل جدا ومقنع يرجع أصله لأحد أقدم الحضارات.. الصين*​​​​•​*فالإبهام يمثل والديك*​​•​*الإصبع الثاني (السبابة) يمثل أخوانك وأخواتك*​​•​*الإصبع الأوسط يمثل نفسك*​​•​*الإصبع الرابع (البنصر) يمثل شريك أو شريكة حياتك*​​•​*أما الإصبع الأصغر (الخنصر) فهو يمثل أطفالك*​​​​​​​​​​
•*في البداية افتح كفيك واجعلهما يتقابلان وجه لوجه كأنك على وشك أن تصفق *​​•*والآن لنأخذ الإصبع الأوسط والذي يمثل نفسك خارج المعادلة وذلك بطوي الإصبعين **الأوسطين للخلف*​​•*والآن اجعل باقي اطراف اصابعك تلتصق مع بعضها البعض*​​​​* (كما هو موضح بالصورة)*​​​​

​
​
•*الآن حاول ان تفصل ابهاميك عن بعضهما البعض (والذان يمثلان والديك) ستجد أن **بإمكانك ذلك لأن والديك لن يبقيا معك طيلة حياتك *​​​​•*ارجع ابهاميك كما كانا وحاول ان تفصل بين اصبعي السبابة (والذان يمثلان اخوتك) **ستجد بأن بإمكانك ذلك لأن أخوانك وأخواتك سيأتي يوم وتصبح لكل منهم عائلة **وسينشغلون بأمور حياتهم*​​​​•*والآن أرجع السبابتين كما كانتا وحاول أن تفصل بين الخنصرين (والذان يمثلان أولادك **وبناتك) يمكنك أن تفصل بينهما أيضا لأن أطفالك أيضا ستصبح لهم حياتهم الخاصة **وسيبتعدون عنك*​







​•*والآن أرجع الخنصرين كما كانا وحاول أن تفصل بين البنصرين (اصبعي الخاتم)*​​•*ستفاجأ أنك لن تستطيع أبدا أن تقوم بذلك لأن الزوج والزوجة من المفترض أن لا **ينفصلا وأن يعيشا معا على الحلوة والمرة وأن يبقيا معا رغم كل الصعاب..*​



*أليست نظرية جميلة؟*​ 

​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداا

بس مكرر

شكرا ليك رامي​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداا​*
> 
> *بس مكرر*​
> 
> *شكرا ليك رامي*​


 
بس انا دورت كتير في المنتدى الاجتماعي وملقتش اي موضوع مشابهه 
ياريت تجيبلي اللينك علشان لو كده هاحذفه


----------



## go love (10 يناير 2009)

لا نظرية جامدة مش حلوة بس
شكرا على النظرية هبقى العبها انا وحبيبتى عشان اقولهاان مؤبد
وربنا يستر على الصابع ميطرش​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (10 يناير 2009)

تفسير جميل بجد بس مش عارف ليه حاسس انى مش هلحق البس الخاتم  فى ايدى الشمال ده رغم انى لسه 23 سنة بس بجد تفسير عملى مقنع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يناير 2009)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بس انا دورت كتير في المنتدى الاجتماعي وملقتش اي موضوع مشابهه
> ياريت تجيبلي اللينك علشان لو كده هاحذفه




*انا شوفته مرتين في المنتدي

مره في قسم المنتدي العام للعضو كوكو

لماذا يلبسون خآتم الزوآج في الأصبع الرآبـع ؟..!

وانا مش قصدي حاجه لما قولتلك مكرر

سلامي ليك​*


----------



## متيكو (11 يناير 2009)

جميل شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## badir_koko (11 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداا و نظرية أجمل
مرسي ليك و ربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## prayer (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا علي الموضوع  

ولو مكرر مافيش مشاكل ... ذيادة الخير اتنين ... وانا اول مرة اقرأه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sosana (1 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووووووووووووووي
ميرسي يا رامي على النظرية الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا رامى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## MATTEW (1 فبراير 2009)

موضوع ظريف جدا و جميل انا برضه مكنتش عارف مش معنا الاني كنت فاكر ان الصوابع التانيه تخينه مش هينفع الدبله تخش
ههههههههههههه

شكرا مره تانيه


----------



## المجدلية (1 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل و اول مرة اقراه . رغم انى لابسه خاتم الزواج فى ايدى من 11 سنه فاتت  بس اول مرة اعرف السبب ههههههههههههههههه و شكرا على المعلومه الجميله ... ربنا يبارك حياتك ... سلام المسيح


----------



## frenzy55 (11 فبراير 2009)

طب لية في الخطوبة في اليمين والجواز في الشمال    اكيد مزاجهم يعملوا كدة من غير نظريات ولا غيرة ههههه


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميييييييييييييل جدااااااااااا
ميرسى انا لسه عارفه المعلومه دى دلوقتى منك
ربنا يباركك*


----------

